# Buddy List



## meili

Hola Forer@s!
I just want to ask what does the Buddy List do?
Is it something like you are connected to other members of the forum (like a network?).
Thanks!


----------



## Merlin

meili said:
			
		

> Hola Forer@s!
> I just want to ask what does the Buddy List do?
> Is it something like you are connected to other members of the forum (like a network?).
> Thanks!


Anyone who can enligthen us? I'm also curious about this Buddy List. Haven't seen one on a Buddy List.


----------



## panjandrum

Doesn't it tell you in the FAQ list somewhere? 
I think I remember seeing it, but of course I remember diddlysquat about what it said


----------



## Lancel0t

Ok, this is where you can add a name of your friend so that when you look at the main page of WR in the Currently Active Users: You can easily recognize if your friend is online or not by seing a "+" symbol after their name.


----------



## Merlin

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Ok, this is where you can add a name of your friend so that when you look at the main page of WR in the Currently Active Users: You can easily recognize if your friend is online or not by seing a "+" symbol after their name.


 
You're a big help Lancel0t You know I'm new to the forum. I'm still learning thigs around the site. Muchisimas Gracias!


----------



## meili

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Ok, this is where you can add a name of your friend so that when you look at the main page of WR in the Currently Active Users: You can easily recognize if your friend is online or not by seing a "+" symbol after their name.


Oh, ok.. Perhaps I know nothing about this list because I have not added nobody still.  Let me do some trying.
Thanks Lance and Pan!


----------



## Phryne

So... in the same line of thoughts, what does the "ignore list" do? Does it put a negative sign next to those people added???   

I'm just puzzled with all these options!

saluditos


----------



## meili

Phryne said:
			
		

> So... in the same line of thoughts, what does the "ignore list" do? Does it put a negative sign next to those people added???
> 
> I'm just puzzled with all these options!
> 
> saluditos


Yes, what does the ignore list do?


----------



## Phryne

meili said:
			
		

> Yes, what does the ignore list do?


 I don't know, but I've just put you there!!!   .... Let's see what happens!





I'm just kidding!


----------



## meili

Phryne said:
			
		

> I don't know, but I've just put you there!!!   .... Let's see what happens!
> 
> I'm just kidding!


Bad MJ! Very bad!
Let me see and add you too  (or ignore you!)


----------



## meili

Okay, I tried adding people in my Buddy List and their name appeared with a + sign in the list on WR users online.  When you add them in the ignore list, just the same, no plus sign but they were still there.


----------



## Phryne

meili said:
			
		

> Okay, I tried adding people in my Buddy List and their name appeared with a + sign in the list on WR users online. When you add them in the ignore list, just the same, no plus sign but they were still there.


  When I added my dear friend Nana to the "ignore list" I could not see her messages at all (I've put you back into normal, Nanis, I swear!  ). I also added you, Mae, in my "buddy list" and I see nothing different.  I'll keep you there and I chall report any changes.


----------



## panjandrum

What are the buddy and ignore lists?The buddy list is used to keep track of the friends you have made on this forum. By going to your "My vB Home", you'll be able to see which of your friends are currently online, and be able to send them a private message. Adding people to your buddy list also allow you to send private messages to multiple forum members at the same time. You may add any member of the forums to your buddy list by clicking this button in a member's posts.

Ignore lists are used for those people who's messages you wish not to read. By adding someone to your ignore list, those messages posted by these individuals will be hidden when you read a thread.


----------



## Cath.S.

> Sorry egueule is a moderator/admin and you are not allowed to ignore him or her.


I want to add that, as shown in my little illustrative example, you cannot add a mod or Mike to your ignore list.
Muahahahahahah!


----------



## Merlin

egueule said:
			
		

> I want to add that, as shown in my little illustrative example, you cannot add a mod or Mike to your ignore list.
> Muahahahahahah!


 
Oh no you can't ignore MIKE. *He's the man*  hehehehehehehehe.........


----------

